# Crash Dump



## zainali (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, so I'm not very experienced with computers in general, so if this is in the wrong subforum, please move it to the appropriate place.

Since I bought my computer last year, it has consistantly been having the issue of randomly going through a crash dump. I could be playing a game, streaming a movie, running software like photoshop and it randomly goes into a blue screen, a it says its preparing to crash dump to prevent damage.

The reason it keeps coming up with is 
Memory_Management

This is VERY irritating as my computer seems to have good specs, i dont know why this persists. I've reformatted, upgraded to windows 7, and it still happens, if not more frequently.

I'll list what my specs are below, if you need any more infomation please tell me. I purchased the computer at TigerDirect

Lenovo IdeaCentre K210
Windows 7 Ultimate
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU @2.40 GHZ 2.4 GHZ
3.00 GB RAM
32-bit operating system
Nvidia GeForce 8800 Zotac video card
500 Watt Power Supply
(I purchased this myself because the video card i bought above needed 440 Watts)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and wlcome to TSF please folow the instructions here 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html and attch to your next post use the go advanced button then the paperclip icon to attach and upload


----------



## zainali (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, I got the files you requested, here you go. Thanks again.


----------



## zainali (Nov 10, 2009)

i seem to be getting multiple messages when the crash dumps occur and ive noticed that a program will stop responding, and when i hit close and restart program, the dump will occur. however, if i dont it wont occur. another message i get when the dump starts is:
page error in non paged area


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I found 3 different BSOD bugchecks among the 11 mini kernel dump files. One dump file was corrupted -- it was -0- bytes in size. It is possible that at the time of the BSOD, a catastrophic hardware failure occurred and brought the system down so fast that Windows 7 saved it self in lieu of writing a dump file. I verified that your page file allocation appears fine (i.e., its initial creation size > than installed physical RAM).

It was difficult not to notice that you have suffered through these 11 BSODs - all within 24 hours since installing Windows 7 Ultimate x86 yesterday morning. The bugchecks - 

7 - *0x1a* = severe memory management error - most were listed as "Internal memory management structures are corrupted"

2 - *0x4e* = a page frame number list entry was corrupted

1 - *0x8e* = kernel mode app threw an exception; the exception = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation



These are the BSOD bugchecks + the failed program instruction. It appears to me that RAM or hard drive problems may exist -

```
[font=lucida console]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_8886_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+51
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_411_nt!MiLockTransitionLeafPage+115
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!RtlEqualSid+10
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_2_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+51
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_8886_nt!MiUnlinkPageFromLockedList+51
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_41287_nt!KiTrap0E+dc
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_41287_nt!KiTrap0E+dc
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_2_win32k!bInitWinResData+34
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_1236_rdyboost!SMKM_STORE_SMD_TRAITS_::SmStReleaseRegion+1f
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_41201_nt!MiGetPageProtection+1a6
. [/font]
```


From "Problem Reports", 8 of the BSODs + entries showing problems began within 1-2 hours of the Windows 7 installation yesterday. WMP is the latest to fail. You can view these and more in the "View All Problem Reports" area of the Action Center -

```
[font=lucida console]
11/10/2009 6:04 AM	Application Error	Faulting application name: [COLOR=Red]wmplayer.exe[/COLOR], version: 12.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bcc9e
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdaae
Exception code: 0xc06d007e
Fault offset: 0x00009617
Faulting process id: 0xaf0&#x000d
11/10/2009 6:04 AM	Application Error	Faulting application name: WerFault.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc2d9
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdaae
Exception code: 0xc06d007e
Fault offset: 0x00009617
Faulting process id: 0x149c&#x000d
11/10/2009 6:04 AM	Application Error	Faulting application name: [COLOR=red]wmplayer.exe[/COLOR], version: 12.0.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bcc9e
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bdaae
Exception code: 0xc06d007e
Fault offset: 0x00009617
Faulting process id: 0xaf0&#x000d
[color=blue]11/10/2009 7:56 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
[color=blue]11/10/2009 7:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
[color=blue]11/10/2009 7:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0x8E_nt!SepMandatoryIntegrityCheck+108, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
&#[/color]
[color=blue]11/10/2009 7:12 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
[color=blue]11/10/2009 7:04 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
[color=blue]11/10/2009 9:12 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
11/10/2009 9:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_046D&PID_C018&REV_4301
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409&#x000
[color=blue]11/10/2009 6:15 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
11/10/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wmplayer.exe
P2: 12.0.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bcc9e
P4: KERNELBASE.dll
P5: 6
11/10/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: WerFault.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bc2d9
P4: KERNELBASE.dll
P5: 6.
11/10/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: wmplayer.exe
P2: 12.0.7600.16385
P3: 4a5bcc9e
P4: KERNELBASE.dll
P5: 6
[color=blue]11/10/2009 3:00 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
[/color]
11/9/2009 12:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
P2: base\wcp\componentstore\com\store.cpp
P3: CreateOrGetIStore
&#x00
11/9/2009 12:02 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.1.7600
P2: base\wcp\componentstore\com\store.cpp
P3: CreateOrGetIStore
&#x00
11/9/2009 11:53 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x86
P2: USB\VID_046D&PID_C018&REV_4301
P3: 6.1.0.0
P4: 0409&#x000[/font]
```
`

I would suggest that you first test your RAM. Is it the original 3GB that came with your Vista system? Are the sticks matched? 

First, run the on-board Windows 7 memory diagnostic test - 
START | type *MdSched.exe* | select the memory test | re-boot if so requested 

Next run chkdsk - 
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator" | type *chkdsk /r* - then re-boot; chkdsk will run on re-boot

If those pass, run memtest86+ --> http://www.memtest.org/ 
Run 1 stick at a time, alternate slots

The very first thing to do --- update your 2+ year old Intel PRO/100 VE Ethernet driver. The latest driver that I could locate at Intel is from August 2008 and I believe it will cause you trouble in Windows 7 if Intel does not update it again. Other Intel, NetGear, etc... NIC drivers were updated several times throughout 2009 -

```
e100b325.sys     Fri Nov 16 10:53:32 [COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR] (473DE72C)
```
Intel site --> http://www.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/pro100vm/sb/cs-008364.htm

`

Believe it or not, that aging Ethernet driver running in kernel mode has the ability to corrupt memory and may turn out to play a major role in the BSODs. Be sure to check the Device Manager -- what date does it show on the Intel Ethernet driver?

I also took note of the fact that you apparently upgraded from Vista to Windows 7 . The page file allocation date tells me that you probably last installed Vista on or before August 17, 2009. If this is true, I advise that you do a clean install of Windows 7 onto a completely formatted hard drive.

Your OS drive currently is using 275 GB of space. That is a ton of baggage to bring into a new OS installation from one that you had so many problems with - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Drive	C:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS

Size	       447.70 GB (480,716,517,376 bytes)

Free Space	172.76 GB (185,498,664,960 bytes)[/FONT]
```
I would move needed files like docs, music, pics, etc... off and wipe the entire HDD with KillDisk, then install Windows 7 x86.

KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download




Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BugCheck Summary

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 10 11:55:38.795 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:54.668
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchFilterHo
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 10 11:35:14.221 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:54.094
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 10 11:17:36.692 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:37.939
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 8285852c, 9c4faac4, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlEqualSid+10 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 10 11:11:27.557 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:04.804
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 10 11:03:52.035 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:35:40.908
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Nov 10 01:11:02.598 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:02:33.845
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  9 22:07:28.965 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:08:29.212
PROCESS_NAME:  msnmsgr.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  9 18:58:22.965 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:23.212
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  9 16:40:22.756 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:32.003
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.x86fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Nov  9 16:37:49.753 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:25:27.000
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol

[/FONT]
```


----------



## zainali (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, they are the sticks that originally came with my operating system, no new ram was installed after the initial purchase.

Thank you so much for your fast reply, I will follow the above mentioned methods to attempt to solve the issue.


----------

